# fog light are in the cruze premier!



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks good!

Nice plate, go packers!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice looking lights!

Why do people block out their license plate? Do you block it when you drive too?

Go Lions.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Why do people block out their license plate? Do you block it when you drive too?


It is for privacy if someone that has issues with him on here sees that plate and happens to be in the same area and now sees it out on the road they could retaliate knowing that he is passionate about his car will make it a target. i used to think the same way until my wife started working for child protective services and the made her get rid of her vanity plate because they are easier to remember than a random number plate and one of the families she deals with might see her get into her car and memorize the plate for when they see it later, harder to do if it is just random numbers. when you are out in town there could be someone right next to you that thinks you're obnoxious and disagrees with everything that comes out of your mouth/finger tips and now they know its you because you didn't blank out your plate it is an invite for road rage for no apparent reason. if you are out in town the plate tells nothing of your personal info without actively looking.


the lights look great keep us updated as to the trim if you find anything or not.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Greggul8r said:


> It is for privacy


You can choose your friends, but you don't get to choose your enemies. You never know when someone will take offense to being called out on their bull.


----------



## kagemaru_26 (Feb 23, 2018)

sinnman100 said:


> well i have to say they sure light up the ditches. it took the dealership a bit longer than they expected to get them in but i was there less than 4 hours. i was kinda bummed that i lost the chrome trim but maybe ill find something to dress it up,,hope this helps anyone who is thinking about doing this[iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=228858&stc=1&d=1493405492"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how they wired the thing? And did they replace the factory lamp switches with the one with the foglamps button? I got a cruze premier too and would like to get one installed on mine too.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Those aren't OEM bulbs. What bulbs are you running?


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Just wondering why the premier didn't have them already. I thought all premier's came with the rs package. I could be wrong.


----------



## kagemaru_26 (Feb 23, 2018)

Fadclt said:


> Just wondering why the premier didn't have them already. I thought all premier's came with the rs package. I could be wrong.


 Not all premier has the rs package. Here in NA the only way you can get fog lamps is if you opt for the rs package which is an available option in all trim levels. Moulded mud flaps and ground effects kit not compatible with rs models tho.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok. Didn't know that. I got the rs on a lt. My personal preference is non rs was too plain for me. Only thing I don't like on mine is I have the 16in wheels. Really needed 17 or 18.


----------



## kagemaru_26 (Feb 23, 2018)

Fadclt said:


> Ok. Didn't know that. I got the rs on a lt. My personal preference is non rs was too plain for me. Only thing I don't like on mine is I have the 16in wheels. Really needed 17 or 18.


 I got the premier with all options but the forward collision and lane assist, and blind spot monitoring as I do not deem them necessary. Mine came with 17s as I like the feel of it when driving. Id like to get some coil-overs on mine and some nice set of rims + these.


----------



## TFan (Oct 17, 2020)

sinnman100 said:


> well i have to say they sure light up the ditches. it took the dealership a bit longer than they expected to get them in but i was there less than 4 hours. i was kinda bummed that i lost the chrome trim but maybe ill find something to dress it up,,hope this helps anyone who is thinking about doing this
> View attachment 228858
> View attachment 228866
> View attachment 228874


Out of curiosity did the dealership say why you had to loose the chrome trim? I am looking to put fog lights on mine, but would rather not loose the chrome trim if it can be avoided.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

TFan said:


> Out of curiosity did the dealership say why you had to loose the chrome trim? I am looking to put fog lights on mine, but would rather not loose the chrome trim if it can be avoided.


I believe its because the entire plastic piece that sits there gets replaced with a different one that holds the fog lights. There just isn't chrome trim on it like before. At least on the ones I have on my car it was like that. I never had the chrome trim on mine to begin with but I still popped that whole piece out and replace it.


----------

